

Dying to get that job? Don't use a video resume - amichail
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21323396/

======
amichail
In case you missed it, you can find Aleksey Vayner's (serious!) video resume
here:

<http://youtube.com/watch?v=J7pok0TKDU8>

